# Just Reminiscing



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I saw this forum a couple of days ago. It started me thinking about all of the truly neat fish I've had in my 46 years of fish keeping. Some of them were traded back to my lfs's. Some went to the tanks of others I know so that I could get that one fish that I needed to get a breeding group started. There were some that met their undoing due to my negligence or ineptness. There were some that truly lived a full life. And there are many who passed, while I learned. Very few had names, but all had personalities that entertained, enthralled, and amused. From the smallest tetra to the largest arowanna or gold clown knife, I dedicate this thread to each of them. From the ugliest to the most captivating, you all gave me pleasure.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Awwww...I'm sure the fish are happy you took great care of them, Bob.


----------



## Albert (Apr 14, 2008)

I have lost many fish over the past 3 years, mostly cuz they fit in the pleco's moth. But I finally learned my lesson. No little guys. Anyone else have murderous plecos?


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Always so sad to loose a beloved pet


----------



## Albert (Apr 14, 2008)

sure is. But theres always the pride in having an old pet.


----------

